
MyLG 0.2.3 Released, Free Network Diagnostic Tool - mehrdadrad
http://mylg.io
======
mehrdadrad
myLG, Command line Network Diagnostic Tool

my looking glass is an open source software utility which combines the
functions of the different network probes in one network diagnostic tool.

Features

Popular looking glasses (ping/trace/bgp) like Telia, Level3

More than 200 countries DNS Lookup information

Local fast ping and trace

Packet analyzer - TCP/IP and other packets

Local HTTP/HTTPS ping (GET, POST, HEAD)

RIPE information (ASN, IP/CIDR)

PeeringDB information

Port scanning fast

Network LAN Discovery

Web dashboard

Configureable options

Direct access to commands from shell

Support vi and emacs mode, almost all basic features

CLI auto complete and history features

[http://www.mylg.io](http://www.mylg.io)

~~~
brudgers
And you can dance to it.

Not convinced that autoplaying music is a good sales strategy, but it is
memorable for a product page these days.

Good luck

